# Mth dcs/lionel tmcc compatibility



## SMALLTOWNRAIL (Feb 16, 2012)

I now have a outside G scale layout with about 600 ft track. I have Aristocraft steam and diesel locomotives with Lionel tmcc controls complete with memory and switch controllers. Can I run a MTH DCS system at the same time I'm running the TMCC?? I'm meaning sending both signals (TMCC and DCS) thru the AC wavelength at the same time. I know you can run the Lionel engines with the DCS but I'm not sure I can access the Lionel memory and switch controller with the MTH controller (TIU). I tried the MTH tech and they say "NO" but also stated they have never tried accessing the Lionel add on modules with their controller. The reason I'm asking is I would like to get a MTH bigBoy and run it the same time as the Lionel TMCC engines.


----------

